# Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode



## DavidAlessandro (7. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wir fahren mitte Oktober an die Ostsee bei Grossenbrode.
Ich habe auch bereits das Forum, bzw. Google durchforstet allerdings nicht die Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden. Soweit ich jetzt herausgefunden habe, soll man wohl gut von der Mole und auch der Seebrücke auf Grund fischen können (Plattfisch und Dorsch), wie sieht es in Großenbrode mit Spinnfischen aus? Welche Fische sind zu dieser Jahreszeit in Reichweite und ist das dort überhaupt erfolgversprechend?
 Meine einzige Ostsee Erfahrung war auf der Insel Fünen da konnte man ende August sehr gut Spinnfischen (Hornhecht, Köhler, Makrele und Meerforelle). Hoffe auf einige Tipps und Erfahrungen, danke.


----------



## Thor2012 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Schau mal hier...da findest du alles und mehr:

http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer.html

http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/

Auch in gut sortierten Angelgeschäften zu finden


----------



## Rheinangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

.....die Angelführer sind sicher hilfreich, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nicht die indivuelle Hilfe die er sich erwünscht hat. 

Spinnfischen an der Ostsee geht sicher auch in der Umgebung von Großenbrode. Sobald das Wasser wieder kälter wird, kommen die Fische auch wieder dichter unter Land. 

In der Dämmerung, morgens oder abends, an möglichst tief abfallenden Stellen (z.B. die Außenmole - bzw. sogar in der Fahrrinne des kleinen Hafens) möglichst weit raus ballern und geduldig wieder einspinnen. Irgendwann bleibt was hängen...., wobei das schon ein Geduldspiel sein kann. Ist immer unterschiedlich und auch nicht im voraus planbar.


----------



## DavidAlessandro (11. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Vielen Dank erstmal, da wir nur einige Tage mit der Familie da sind, liegt der Schwerpunkt natürlich nicht beim Angeln, weshalb ich mir nicht gleich ein Buch kaufen wollte. Ich hab mir das auf Google-Maps auch schonmal angeschaut und in älteren Beiträgen wurde die Fahrrinne auch genannt fürs Grundfischen auf Plattfisch und Dorsch, allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Dorschbestände nicht so gut sein sollen. Mit welchen Fischen kann man in der Gegend noch rechnen?
An der Seebrücke ist auch eine kleine Plattform seitlich, kann man da fischen und wenn man es von der Seebrücke versucht, wie bekomme ich den Fisch gelandet, scheint ja schon einige Meter hoch zu sein (ich habe noch nie von einer Seebrücke gefischt).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Achtung, Angelverbotszone an der Mole beachten! Gültig ab 15.Oktober wegen FHH Gebiet!


----------



## Rheinangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Achtung, Angelverbotszone an der Mole beachten! Gültig ab 15.Oktober wegen FHH Gebiet!



Ach du Schande..... die Mole ist auch durch ein Schutzgebiet vom Angeln ausgenommen...???? Das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein. Deutschland - Land der Verbote... könnte kotzen... #q


----------



## Rheinangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Achtung, Angelverbotszone an der Mole beachten! Gültig ab 15.Oktober wegen FHH Gebiet!



.....ich muss doch noch mal hinterfragen, wo man denn dieses Verbot finden kann. Ich habe nun die FFH 1632-392 Infos quer gelesen, darin aber nichts von einem kompletten Angelverbot in dem Bereich gefunden. Angeln wird dort insgesamt als eher wenig relevante Störung dargestellt. 

Da es eine Menge hochbürokratischer Blödsinn ist, der darin zu lesen ist, kann es auch sein, dass ich die entscheidende Passage übersehen habe.... Bitte gerne um Aufklärung, inwieweit es mittlerweile Fakt ist, dass der FFH Quatsch jetzt bereits durch ist. 

Bei der Demo in Heiligenhafen wurde doch "Mutti" nochmal auf das Thema angesetzt - das ist mein letzter Stand der Dinge.

Das "Mutti" irgendetwas im Sinne der Angler regelt bezweifel ich zwar - aber Sie wird die Katze erst nach den Wahlen aus dem Sack lassen. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Das hat nix mit AWZ  Angelverboten zu tun (worums bei Anglerdemo ging, Bundessache), das ist meines Wissens Landessache, da muss irgendwo am Hafen auch ein entsprechendes Schild stehen, diesbezüglich, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## DavidAlessandro (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Danke für die Info, wir sind allerdings nur bis 13.10. da, dennoch, worum geht es dabei?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> .....ich muss doch noch mal hinterfragen, wo man denn dieses Verbot finden kann.



Im Zweifel am Hafen in Großenbrode! Sollte Dir das nicht ausreichen, müsstest Du Dich mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde Ostholstein in Verbindung setzen. Die sind dafür verantwortlich. Der Leiter ist übrigens wohl auch der Kreisvorsitzende im NABU da oben


----------



## Colli_HB (15. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte auch nix zu einem Angelverbot ab dem 15.10 finden. 
Kann mal einer was genaueres sagen? 
Evtl. auch mit Karte?

Danke und Gruß aus Bremen
Sascha


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Aus der Info für Liegeplatzinhaber 2016.


----------



## Colli_HB (17. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Danke! Dann ist es ja halb so wild. 
Ich dachte schon, dass es bis zum Sund geht....


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Danke! Dann ist es ja halb so wild.
> Ich dachte schon, dass es bis zum Sund geht....



Wir finden das nicht "halb so wild"! Wer sagt uns denn, dass es morgen nicht bis zum Sund geht? Eine haltbare Begründung für das Verbot existiert nicht und die Einschränkungen wurden für die Wintersaison 2017/2018 bereits verschärft!

Viele Angler treffen diese Verbote hart, denn es handelt sich dort um ein sehr gutes Mefo- Revier!

Auch sind die Bootseigner und Bootsvermieter von den Regelungen stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## BertG (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Moin

vielleicht kann mal jemand ein bisschen Licht in die Sache bringen.
Ich komme aus dem tiefsten Binnenland und habe nicht alle
Informationen wie jemand von der Küste.
Wo kann man den was offizielles über das Sperrgebiet nachlesen
bzw. was für Einschränkungen soll 2017/2018 soll es da geben?
Denn laut WSP Heiligenhafen sind keine Beschränkungen bekannt.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4704707&postcount=3

Kommt von der "Unteren Naturschutzbehörde" vom Kreis Ostholstein


----------



## BertG (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Moin 

das ist ja schön und gut aber ich suche eine belastbare Quelle
wo man das alles nachlesen kann.
So eine PDF-Datei ist ja nicht gerade belastbar , die kann
soweit jeder einstellen.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



BertG schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> das ist ja schön und gut aber ich suche eine belastbare Quelle
> wo man das alles nachlesen kann.
> ...



Fakt ist, dass diese Einschränkungen Gültigkeit haben! Die belastbare Quelle ist relativ einfach zu erklären, nämlich mit Natura-2000...

Allerdings sind wir auch hier mit der zuständigen Behörde im Kontakt. Sobald wir hier weitere Infos haben, werden wir das Euch natürlich hier mitteilen.


----------



## Rheinangler (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

....ich hatte mich durch die FFH Unterlagen gepellt und tatsächlich keine handfesten Verbote gefunden. 

In dem hier gezeigtem PDF - vom Hafenaushang wird zudem "gebeten" sich an bestimmt Wünsche der Naturschutzfutzis zu halten.... Wenn jemand darum bittet, klingt es nicht nach einem bereits bestehendem Verbot. 
Wobei es dann auch sicher nicht mehr weit hin ist. Die NABU Herrschaften sind leider bestens vernetzt und deren Ziel ist es, Angler / Menschen aus der Natur möglichst zu verbannen. 

Die einzigen die dann auf Dauer noch rein dürfen, sind langharige Zausel mit Nickelbrille, die mit verklärtem Blick durchs Fernrohr Kormorane zählen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Wir haben Kontakt zum Ministerium und zu den verantwortlichen Behörde. Allerdings sind die bisherigen Aussagen unbefriedigend! Aus diesem Grund haben wir nachgefragt. Jedoch ist man vermutlich vorsichtig, da man beim Absender weiß, das es (öffentlichen) Gegenwind geben könnte...

Unsere Fragen lauten:

 1. Auf welcher (rechtlichen) Grundlage beruhen diese Einschränkungen?
 2. Beruhen die Einschränkungen auf Vermutungen oder gibt es hierfür einen  Nachweis?
 3. Wer definiert die Auflagen für die Häfen in dem Bereich, legt also u.a.  die Anzahl der zulässigen Bootsfahrten fest und auf welcher Grundlage bzw. welchen Nachweisen/  Untersuchungen beruhen diese Auflagen?
 4. Gilt dieses ausschließlich für private Sportboote oder auch für die  gewerbliche Schifffahrt?
 5. Gilt dieses ausschließlich für private Nutzer, interessiert mich hierfür  ebenfalls die Begründung für die Differenzierung der Störwirkung.
 6. Wer hat die – wenn vorhanden - Verträglichkeitsprüfung in Auftrag  gegeben bzw. veranlasst und mit welcher Begründung/ Vermutung, da dieses in  Natura-2000 Gebieten von der EU nicht explizit gefordert wird?
 7. Wo kann ich nachlesen, dass eine Annahme/ Vermutung der Störwirkung für  Einschränkungen/ Verbote in Natura-2000 Gebieten ausreichend ist und eine  Beweislastumkehr gilt?
 8. Sind für diesen Bereich oder andere Gebiete an der Ostseeküste in S-H  weitere Einschränkungen für Angler oder Sportbootfahrer geplant?


----------



## BertG (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

So,
 ich habe mich jetzt eine ganze Zeitlang unter
Natura-2000  Informiert.
Aber nichts von irgend welchen Verboten gelesen.
Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*



BertG schrieb:


> So,
> ich habe mich jetzt eine ganze Zeitlang unter
> Natura-2000  Informiert.
> Aber nichts von irgend welchen Verboten gelesen.
> ...



Da kannst Du auch nichts finden- das Verbot wurde auf Grund einer Annahme einer Störwirkung ausgesprochen. Fertig und aus. Möchtest Du das Verbot nicht akzeptieren, kannst Du das durch ein Verträglichkeitsgutachten anfechten. Die Kosten dafür - ca. 40.000.- Euro - musst Du selber aufbringen.

Allerdings musst Du dafür ein ausländischen Gutachter finden. Die hiesigen Gutachter - die wenigen die das machen/ können/ dürfen - werden hier für Angler nicht aktiv werden. Warum? Weil deren größten Auftraggeber Behörden und Naturschutzverbände sind- die fertigen kein Guachten gegen ihre größten Auftraggeber... 

Wenn Du Dir unsere Fragen an die Behörden bzw. an das Ministerium durchliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass wir genau diese Art der Vorgehensweise kritisieren und Hintergründe veruschen in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wir haben nur unsere Fragen veröffentlicht, unser Schreiben ist deutlich länger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

und, schon irgend eine Antwort erhalten ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen bei Grossenbrode*

Nein, die sind vermutlich vorsichtig geworden. Eventuell kennen die meinen Namen...

Wir warten noch ein paar Tage ab, dann frage ich nach.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute ein langes Gespräch mit dem zuständigen Ministerium gehabt und die wirkten überrascht. Auch haben die dort meine Interpretation vom NSG bestätigt.

In einem NSG kann man alle aussperren, wenn die Annahme einer Störwirkung vorliegt. Bei einem FFH- Gebiet muss das über eine Verträglichkeitsprüfung nachweisen.

Aber das habe ich ja noch einmal in Eutin nachgefragt...


----------



## Müritzfreund (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Also gilt das Verbot nur von Oktober bis April? Also kann man in Sommer von der ganzen Mole angeln?


----------

